# Alder burl



## Mike1950

Bought a little wood today- BLM and alder burl. I have not seen it before. Anybody tell me anything about it. Should have taken a pic of the top Looks just like elephant droppings- right up @SENC alley. The biggest is about 2'
Looking for input. They are planed and wet

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Gorgeous, Mike. Never worked with alder, but would love to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Love the curl in pic 2.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Pretty Pretty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks like that elephant pooped on your left shoe...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

I keep coming back to picture 2. Gorgeous figure, I want some. LOL!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Just a little bump- Nobody has used this? None on the flea bay nor seems anywhere else let alone info.


----------



## Tclem

nust send me some and next week i can post that I have used some before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

That's because no-one wants it and it has no value. And it has cooties. Send it to me and I'll burn it for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> That's because no-one wants it and it has no value. And it has cooties. Send it to me and I'll burn it for you.


stay out of this Henry. I am trying for free wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks you guys are a helluva lot of help- for being so helpful how bout I send you this- i promise it is turnable- into what???



 


SENC said:


> That's because no-one wants it and it has no value. And it has cooties. Send it to me and I'll burn it for you.





Tclem said:


> stay out of this Henry. I am trying for free wood

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks you guys are a helluva lot of help- for being so helpful how bout I send you this- i promise it is turnable- into what???
> 
> View attachment 68352


Since I'm a good guy I say send it to Henry and I'll wait for the next piece

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Just a little bump- Nobody has used this? None on the flea bay nor seems anywhere else let alone info.



I'm having the same problem with my persimmon logs. Haven't found anything close to blanks in the 32 to 36" range. Ever. 

Are you sure it's alder? I wouldn't know alder if it bit me but maybe it isn't alder you know how bark on burls can sometimes look nothing like the tree. Did you get it off an alder tree yourself?


----------



## Mike Jones

From 2008.....Alder: It was a joy to turn, having an even, fairly soft texture that made for long curly ribbons on the shop floor. Most remarkable about the alder was the bright orange color that came out when the surface dried a bit. Unfortunately, the bright orange doesn't last, and it becomes just "kinda brown". It warps dramatically, but burly grain would likely prevent excessive warping along a designed line. 

 

 

I was a bit excited about how this might turn out at this point.....but by the time I got it finished, I vowed not to do this again. Mainly because the myriad of cracks/repairs that were extremely time consuming on the interior.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Beautiful wood to work with and finishes nice, I find it has high water content, green on a lathe will throw off a lot of water, dries quick so prone to cracks and shrinkage, I have access to lots of it, grows like a weed but I don't use it much. Best to seal it well and let it dry


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like it would be great for casting then once dry.


----------



## Mike1950

So far it is dry- @Mike Jones Thanks beautiful work. @Kevin It is alder cut a few years ago. I have used alder before -lumber easy to work. I will cut one and see what I think.


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Since I'm a good guy I say send it to Henry and I'll wait for the next piece



I have plenty I will send you some also. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> I have plenty I will send you some also. :)


I moved don't use that other address.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm having the same problem with my persimmon logs. Haven't found anything close to blanks in the 32 to 36" range. Ever.
> 
> Are you sure it's alder? I wouldn't know alder if it bit me but maybe it isn't alder you know how bark on burls can sometimes look nothing like the tree. Did you get it off an alder tree yourself?



You might check with Dean jordan- he ended up with my wide 3" Persimmon.


----------



## BangleGuy

I have cut, sanded and stained loads of Alder, but have never seen Alder Burl for sale. It must be pretty unusual. My house is trimmed completely in 1x4 and 1/6 Alder, and I have made a number of cabinets out of this species. It is great to work with, but it needs sanding sealer to absorb stain evenly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy

Mike1950 said:


> Bought a little wood today- BLM and alder burl. I have not seen it before. Anybody tell me anything about it. Should have taken a pic of the top Looks just like elephant droppings- right up @SENC alley. The biggest is about 2'
> Looking for input. They are planed and wet
> 
> View attachment 68322
> 
> View attachment 68323
> 
> View attachment 68324
> 
> View attachment 68325


This looks like it is *Manzanita* Burl, I have some and it comes from Ca.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Like Eric, I have worked with a bunch of it in lumber form. Light golden brown is it's natural color. I have found a couple of boards that had birdseye figure, and others with some crotch. It has nice chatoyance in the figured areas. I would guess those pieces would make outstanding turnings, or whatever.... but you may have to make something with it to show how it looks. Or, it seems to be such a rare bird, you can use the logic "show me anywhere else you can find anything like this" and ask $50,000 for it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

gimpy said:


> This looks like it is *Manzanita* Burl, I have some and it comes from Ca.





barry richardson said:


> Like Eric, I have worked with a bunch of it in lumber form. Light golden brown is it's natural color. I have found a couple of boards that had birdseye figure, and others with some crotch. It has nice chatoyance in the figured areas. I would guess those pieces would make outstanding turnings, or whatever.... but you may have to make something with it to show how it looks. Or, it seems to be such a rare bird, you can use the logic "show me anywhere else you can find anything like this" and ask $50,000 for it...



I am sure it is alder. I have used plenty myself. They used lots of alder in my neck of the woods. Trim and doors.


----------



## SENC

Or, it could be used to curry favor with the word of the week guy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Curry? mmmmmm I love curry

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> wide 3" Persimmon



That was a typo what did you mean to type how wide was it?


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> That was a typo what did you mean to type how wide was it?


Either you're into the stout or @Tclem has hacked your account.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> That was a typo what did you mean to type how wide was it?



Should say wide 3" thick I had 2'
wide. You know my lack of typing skills are only surpassed by my lack of editing skills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Either you're into the stout or @Tclem has hacked your account.



No you're into the stout - it was Mike that made the typo and me pointing it out. Henry, put the single malt down, and slowly step away from the computer . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Should say wide 3" thick I had 2'
> wide. You know my lack of typing skills are only surpassed by my lack of editing skills.



You still haven't said how wide - 3" wide is not wide are you trying to type that you had 30" wide? 36" wide?


----------



## barry richardson

SENC said:


> Either you're into the stout or @Tclem has hacked your account.


Henry, got your word of the week for next week; non sequitur

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You still haven't said how wide - 3" wide is not wide are you trying to type that you had 30" wide? 36" wide?


2'+ wide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Henry, got your word of the week for next week; non sequitur



I think it should be Fullofit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> No you're into the stout - it was Mike that made the typo and me pointing it out. Henry, put the single malt down, and slowly step away from the computer . . . .


Nope, not putting it down. It keeps me warm and happy.


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> I think it should be Fullofit


I'm thinking it will be "superannuated".


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Nope, not putting it down. It keeps me warm and happy.
> View attachment 68543



Wow you soutiners wastin good booze on eggs. What the hell are a bunch of drunken chickens going to do!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

